# Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?



## bernd noack (21. August 2004)

waere eigentlich mal eine umfrage wert ob unsichtbare angelschnur den fisch interessiert---im wasser sind jede menge verschiedenfarbiger faeden pflanzen usw. vorhanden diese saugt der fisch beim fressen mit ein und speit sie gegenfalls wieder aus---wichtiger erscheint mir die softigkeit-weichheit der angelschnur ??;+ bin gespannt auf die erfahrungen vieler angler 

#a


----------



## Brummel (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Kann Deine Meinung nur bestätigen, habe mal gleichzeitig mit Fluorocarbon und normaler Schnur gefischt und nicht den kleinsten Unterschied beim Beißverhalten feststellen können. Eigentlich ging ich davon aus, daß mein damals neues Fluorocarbon die Wunderwaffe schlechthin ist, aber nix, das einzig wunderbare daran war wohl der Preis. Ich benutze seitdem nur noch weiches Monofil.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Alleskönner (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Ich finde das die Mono durchsichtig im klaren Wasser schlechter zu erkennen ist als wie eine Piss gelbe.Habe auch schon einen kleinen Test gemacht,auf einer Rolle war durchsichtig und auf der anderen diese Piss gelbe und ich konnte in einem klaren Gewässer mit der durchsichtigen mehr verweten als wie mit der Piss gelben.Ich glaube schon das die Fische soetwas sehen können und sie abschräkt!


Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## Brummel (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

@Alleskönner,
die Frage ist ja nicht, ob der Fisch die Schnur sieht sondern ob sie ihn stört.
das wirst Du letzten Endes nur objektiv so sagen können, wenn Du einen Versuch dazu machst, also parrallel jeweils mit verschiedenen Materialien fischst und ich konnte,wie gesagt, keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Alleskönner (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

@Brummel                                                            
Die Frage war ob die Farbe der Angelschnur zum erfolg fürt oder nicht und ich habe geschrieben das die Fische  eine gelbe schnur besser sehen können als wie eine durchsichtige also meinte ich das die gelbe schnur die Fische abschrecken kann und halt nicht zum Erfolg fürt!


Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## Brummel (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

@Alleskönner,

nur Versuch macht kluch  :q  :q


----------



## Alleskönner (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Hab ich doch auch geschrieben das ich einmal das getestet hab#6 :q .


Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## Brummel (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Machen wir`s halt jeder so, wie man denkt, oder?  :m


----------



## Alleskönner (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Genau:m .


Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## Veit (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Wie ich in dem anderen Theard schin gesagt hatte. Schaden kann ein farbloses Vorfach nie!


----------



## Veit (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Achso noch ein kleines Aha-Erlebnis, wo es um den Unterschied zwischen Mono und Geflochtener geht. 
War vorletzten Winter mit einem Angelkumpel an einem schmalen Schleusengraben Döbelblinkern. Geangelt haben wir genau im gleichen Bereich und hatten beiden einen silbernen 2er Mepps-Spinner als Köder. Ich hatte 16er Monoschnur und mein Kumpel 15er Fireline. Ergebnis: 7 zu 1 Döbel für mich. Das kann glaub ich kein Zufall mehr gewesen sein. Und das Wasser war nicht sonderlich klar und 3 Meter tief. Der Köder wurde grundnah geführt, wo die Sichtigkeit eigentlich schon recht schlecht ist.


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind- wie so oft-nicht richtig definiert....
Die Frage war doch: Ist die Vorfachfarbe wichtig für den Angelerfolg (oder so ähnlich):
1. ja
2.nein
3. farblos
4.grün
...
Wo bitteschön soll da der sinn stimmen????? Ich habe ja nichts generell gegen diese Thema, ganz im Gegenteil sogar, aber mir ist schon sehr oft aufgefallen, dass die vorgegbenen antworten oft keinen sinn ergeben, vor allem wenn man zu viele antworten vorgibt, kann man sich in widersprüche verstricken...
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Agalatze (22. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

also beim normalen süßwasser angeln bin ich der meinung desto feiner und unsichtbarer die schnur ist desto mehr fisch gibts. beim spinnfischen sehe ich den vorteill der geflochtenen weil ich den besseren kontakt zum fisch habe. monofil wäre wohl unauffäliger, aber ist mir zu dehnungsreich.
nun gibts da noch das brandungs und bootangeln. wie ihr sicher alle wisst werden bunte lockperlen vor den haken gesetzt. diese sollen die fische anlocken. viele holländer benutzen neben den bunten lockperlen zusätzlich rote mundschnüre. die sollen das ganze noch einmal verstärken. ich selber habe das ausprobiert aber keinen klaren vor oder nachteil erkennen können.
aber diverse hersteller bauen ihre systeme zum verkauf speziell auf plattfische so.
also wird das nicht ganz unbegründet sein. sprich auch eine schnur kann nicht nur abschrecken sondern auch locken !


----------



## Angler505 (22. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

*Hallo,*
ich hbae die Erfahrung gemacht das in stark befischten oder stehenden Gewässern die Vorfachfarbe genauso wie die Eigenschaften ( fein, weich u.s.w.) eine Rolle spielen.
Dagegen in Fließgewässern oder in Gewässern wo selten gefischt wird die Farbe wenn sie nicht eben Signalrot oder Gelb ist eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## **bass** (23. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

meiner meinung nach spielt die farbe der schnur eine rolle aber trotzdem keine so wichtige.
versuche trotzdem mein vorfachmaterial dem gewässergrund anzupassen, wenn ich eine solche schnur dabei hab geh mir aber jetzt kein dutzend versch. vorfachmaterialien kaufen damit ich für jedes gewässer gerüstet bin.
einer meinung bin und bleibe ich ich werde keine gelben schnüre mehr benutzen hatte es mal probiert (ein jahr lang) und ich kann nur sagen die fische sehen diese schnur. hatte sehr viele nachläufer mit dieser schnur und als ich dann spinner mit der ''normalen'' schnur einwarf hing der fisch.
deshalb benutze ich diese nicht und meine augen sind auch nicht so schlecht dass ich meine schnur beim kunstköderangeln nicht sehen würde.


----------



## Torge (23. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Meine Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema sind sehr unterschiedlich. Eigentlich erfordert jedes Gewässer andere Methoden.

Zum direkten Vergleich habe ich an klaren Baggerseen an einer Rute ein farbloses Vorfach und an der anderen Rute ein braunes Vorfach (zum Karpenangeln) benutzt. Das Ergebnis war, dass ich am Karpfenvorfach KEINEN Biss hatte und am farblosen Vorfach hingegen habe ich zwei Karpfen gefangen. Beide Ruten waren mit dem gleichen Köder bestückt und lagen in ca. 8m Entfernung.

Ein anderer Vergleich in einem sehr trüben Gewässer hat mir gezeigt, dass die Vorfachfarbe und Geschmeidigkeit nicht unbedingt einen Einfluss auf den Fangerfolg hat, weil fast alle Schleien, die ich dort fangen konnte, an meine schwere Karpenrute mit sehr groben (0,35 Hauptschnur) und vorallem farbigen Vorfach (0,30mm/braun) gebissen haben. Die unauffällige Montage an meiner Matchrute (0,18 Hauptschnur und 0,16mm Vorfach/farblos) haben sie eher ignoriert. Auch hier habe ich jeweils mit gleichem Köder in unmittelbarer Entfernung gefischt.

Mein Fazit: jedes Gewässer muss individuell befischt werden. Meiner Meinung nach kann mann hier keine pauschale Antwort geben. Versuch macht klug!


----------



## daunti (26. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Kommt sicher auch auf die Fischart draufan. Beim Angeln auf Forellen und Saiblinge (meine "Hauptzielfische") ganz klar ja. Bin biem Angeln meistens mit einem Freund auf dem Weg der eine schwarze geflochtene 0,08er benützt. Da fang ich im Schnitt mit einer monofilen farblosen 0,18er das doppelte bei gleichen Ködern (Spinnfischen wie Posenfischen oder Grundfischen).


----------



## len (28. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Also eigentlich nehme ich farblose Vorfachschnur, weil ich der Meinung bin, das Fische die schnur erkennen können...
Aber Bei schlammigem Grund dürfte auch eine braune schnur kaum erkennbar sein.

Bei der Hauptschnur spielt das glaube ich keine so große Rolle, troztdem kann ich es nicht verstehen wie man sich eine Fluogelbe, oder Pinke Schnur kaufen kan...

GreeZ


----------



## Agalatze (28. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

@ len
die farbigen schnüre werden meistens auf nem kutter beim meeresangeln benutzt.
macht man deshalb, damit man bei den ganzen anglern seine eigene schnur besser sehen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

Habe hier bei mir an der Donau die Erfahrung gemacht das die Farbe des Vorfachs keine Einfluss auf das Beisverhalten hat.
Zum Nachtangeln auf Aal, Waller usw. benutze ich z.B. eine gelbe Vorfachschnur. Die Fische beisen trotzdem gut.


----------



## b&z_hunter (29. August 2004)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*



			
				daunti schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt sicher auch auf die Fischart draufan. Beim Angeln auf Forellen und Saiblinge (meine "Hauptzielfische") ganz klar ja. Bin biem Angeln meistens mit einem Freund auf dem Weg der eine schwarze geflochtene 0,08er benützt. Da fang ich im Schnitt mit einer monofilen farblosen 0,18er das doppelte bei gleichen Ködern (Spinnfischen wie Posenfischen oder Grundfischen).



Tach!
Genau die selbe Erfahrung habe ich mehrmals auch gemacht.
Aber nicht nur bei oben genannten Fischarten. 
Hauptsächlich beim Spinnen auf Barsch und Zander.
In der Nacht egal. Das ganze bezieht sich auf sehr klare Gewässer.


----------



## forellenangler97 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Farbe der Angelschnur am Vorfach wichtig fuer den Angelerfolg ?*

ne jetz mal im ernst...

denkt ihr die industrie ist so dumm und stellt ne schnur her die 
fische abschreckt???
da wären die doch sau dumm oder????
außerdem habe ich gesehen wie einer mit ner gelben schnur 
in 2 stunden 34 forellen aus glasklarem wasser am hellichten tag
rausholt.
ich angle selber gerne mit gelber schnur und habe immer einen 
guten am haken gehabt...

greeez forellenangler


----------

